

Ask HN: What is the best way to find freelance devs? - dakrisht

I&#x27;m in need of a freelance iOS dev (or two) in the Southern California area. Anywhere on the West Coast could work as well. W<p>hat is a good way of finding <i>great</i> freelance devs?<p>9&#x2F;10 devs I speak to say they can do everything and can&#x27;t do crap. Just nonsense.<p>Have tried traditional channels of ODesk, ELance but nothing but crap on there as well.<p>Meetups - no go here in SoCal, everyone has an &quot;idea&quot; and is coming from a restaurant waiter background. The scene is pathetic.
======
rubiquity
Come to San Diego. Our meetups are great from the several different ones I've
been to. I haven't encountered anyone like you described.

------
crgt
Do you _really_ need a local dev? Expand your search radius and you have
access to an expanded talent pool.

~~~
dakrisht
Locally as in US-based ideally, yes.

------
lfmb
Though it is more focused on online hiring, you might find some good pieces of
advice here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5774303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5774303)

------
jtnadams
Make sure to ask for code samples before hiring

